# Old House Photos



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Didn't know where to put these, hope this is okay.
This is an abandoned house in Kents Store Virginia. Only had the cell for photos so apologies for the quality. Hope they still communicate a bit of the magic of the house itself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

beautiful house, almost gothic!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow - what an amazing house!

How did you stumble across it? Is it for sale?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What great pics of a great old house. I'd be curious as to some history on it; how long it's been abandoned, year built, as mentioned, is it for sale? even worth a restoration?
From what you saw was there a lot of vandalism or signs people had gone in and disturbed it? I'd love to walk through there.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

What an incredible looking place. I always wonder how the heck this happens....a beautiful house going abandoned, I mean. Here in AZ, this just doesn't exist. I've seen a few abandoned houses but they were more like shacks and not real houses, which I could see just walking away from. But something like this?! Man...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can imagine how beautiful this house could be if it were fixed up. Seeing something like this always makes me wonder what happened to the family that owned it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great facade for your haunt. Where's the how to


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! Hard to believe it's real!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Ms. Wicked, we stumbled on this house on a pleasure drive. J-Dubbya, history on the place is sparse but it was once owned by the Kent family and stands near the site of the old store (i.e. Kents Store). We believe it may pre-date the store which was built in 1845. It has the appearance of being used as a low income rental for several years, but there is not alot of obvious vandalism. To our eyes it looked beyond restoration - rotten sills, crumbling foundations etc. It is possible that the house was originally abandoned due to mental illness. 
It is for sale and we have inquired about it but have not heard back yet.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks like somethng out of a movie


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Abandoned on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2444/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@8e6e4a8c13
Defiant on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f4f6716df8
Surrounded on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2478/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@37178ef03a
Abandoned on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2444/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@8e6e4a8c13
A couple of houses I have run across in my journeys. Plus The tricycle abandoned in front of one of the houses was just screaming to take a pic of.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Wraith, GREAT photo of the trike. I really liked it.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Here are some more:
Spooky on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@3979d88acc
Overgrown on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2480/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f1de31d2fa
Go on in..... on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2491/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5dd85bdeb2
The way down... on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2532/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@142f8c2c62
Wrought Iron on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2428/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@4c5ff4648f
Gnarled on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2580/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f9fccedf13
Waiting to be played one more time... on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2575/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@0db5ddca2b
Leaves on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2438/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@3b2b8f1194
Windows in the trees... on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@033e0b7ba9
Spooky on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@3979d88acc
Plenty more if anybody likes this kind of stuff....


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Not trying to hijack this thread just sharing!:smilekin:


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Not at all, those are some great photos!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

It looks from the photos to be in surprisingly good shape for a house that old that hasn't been cared for in a long time (e.g. paint long gone). I'm amazed to see the panes look intact. They're usually the first to go.

I'd hate to see such a house torn down, but I'd also hate to have to renovate it. It would need EVERYTHING done to it.

Great photos also, Wraith. Reminds me of an abandoned house in the Indiana countryside I explored as a kid. Being unoccupied, they have a strange stillness about them.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Demon Dog said:


> It looks from the photos to be in surprisingly good shape for a house that old that hasn't been cared for in a long time (e.g. paint long gone). I'm amazed to see the panes look intact. They're usually the first to go.
> 
> I'd hate to see such a house torn down, but I'd also hate to have to renovate it. It would need EVERYTHING done to it.
> 
> Great photos also, Wraith. Reminds me of an abandoned house in the Indiana countryside I explored as a kid. Being unoccupied, they have a strange stillness about them.


Demon Dog, that big house IS in Indiana! Lol! It's in Fort Branch down a gravel road. I pass by it everyday.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You wonder why houses like that get abandoned, and left to rot. It's such a waste.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Wraith said:


> Demon Dog, that big house IS in Indiana! Lol! It's in Fort Branch down a gravel road. I pass by it everyday.


Ha! That is funny, Wraith, but they are different houses of course. The abandoned house I knew was two stories tall but didn't have the ironwork fence or the really cool piano (what a great prop that would make!) yours has. It was outside of Peru, Indiana - about 70 miles north of Indianapolis. It was an old isolated farmhouse on a hill in a woods about a half mile down a gravel lane from the nearest county road. My folks had an apple orchard next to that land, and exploring it was almost mandatory when you're ten.



Spooky1 said:


> You wonder why houses like that get abandoned, and left to rot. It's such a waste.


I suspect many of them were in disrepair long before they were abandoned. Either the owner had additional hardship and decided to walk away from it or passed away, and nobody wanted to take on the monumental task of fixing it up. The one Phil showed was by far the nicest abandoned house I've seen, but I'm sure it would need a lot of repairs and updates. Definitely cool to see, though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There was an old abandoned hotel at Point Lookout State Park near where I went to college. It was quite creepy sneaking in to check it out in the middle of the night (usually in some altered state). The Chesapeake Bay was eroding the shoreline right up to the hotel.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

That piano still played! Every key worked and I know for a fact it has been sitting in that hallway for at least 20 + years, but it was extremely out of tune! That was kind of cool because anything I tried to play on it sounded haunting.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Wraith said:


> That piano still played! Every key worked and I know for a fact it has been sitting in that hallway for at least 20 + years, but it was extremely out of tune! That was kind of cool because anything I tried to play on it sounded haunting.


Wow. Seriously, Wraith, if you've got the space for it (plus time and the inclination) you may want to consider making some inquiries about salvaging it. It really is a beautiful piano with its woodwork details, plus I've always liked the uprights.
Waiting to be played one more time... on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2575/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@0db5ddca2b
Even if it couldn't be reasonably restored to its previous playing form, I'd rather see it used as a haunt prop with a skeleton at the keyboard rather than rotting away in an abandoned house. But if it could be fully restored AND have a skeleton at the keyboard every October, well...how sweet would that be?!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I know the family that this house belongs to and the great grandaughter is in the process of looking for someone to restore it. Hopefully she will be able to. I have an upright player piano already and would love to have it myself but don't have room for two! Lol!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow phil that is a great looking house. It just screams haunted house.Man what i could do with a place like that.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Wraith said:


> I know the family that this house belongs to and the great grandaughter is in the process of looking for someone to restore it. Hopefully she will be able to. I have an upright player piano already and would love to have it myself but don't have room for two! Lol!


Perhaps a bit of an odd question but was this house featured in this old house magazine. I remember reading a story about a family looking for somebody to restore a house.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope. It sits about a half mile off the road down in a valley back a gravel lane. It is actually sitting in the middle of what is now a cow pasture surrounded by the wrought iron fence and a yard full of creepy overgrown trees. VERY COOL! It has a really cool gigantic old barn sitting behind it that is still in use. I will try to post some pics of it when I get off work in the morning.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Phil... now that I take a second look, that is my house. Did you ask if you could take pictures? Hehehehehe


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are amazing.

Reminds me a bit of the place where my wife and I got married - No, that place has been restored and kept up. I didn't force her to marry me in a haunted house.

Beautiful pics!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is one I always wanted to check out and finally stopped to look at.


----------

